# Sterling silver vs Solid silver metal flatware?



## JoshRecycles

I was cleaning out my dads basement, and we came across a box of vintage silverware the butter knifes have "Solid Silver Metal" written on the blade. I have also run across a few sterling silver. I know Sterling is 92.5 silver and the rest is copper, but I have never come across flatware with solid silver written on them. What is the difference compared to sterling? and what is possibly the percentage contained of the supposed "solid silver metal" knifes? 
-Josh


----------



## nickvc

Josh I suspect that the marking of solid silver metal on the flatware is meant to imply that they are also sterling but I would suggest a file and some nitric or schwerters solution to test its not plated. I have seen some very good copies of hallmarks used to fool the unknowing into believing they were sterling so testing is a must.
Hope you find that they are silver...


----------



## qst42know

I haven't seen knives marked that way but most sterling flatware knives handles are hollow plaster filled. 

Do the patterns on the knives match the sterling marked pieces?


----------



## JoshRecycles

Well, I was out of Nitric, so I tested it with the torch, The knives that are marked solid silver metal are solid silver. No plating and no filler. I am guessing these are about 92.5 same as sterling, but I will take them to a professional on the Mon. and get there opinion.
I did run across a lot of filled pieces, but I already knew they were as the plating rubbed off and they just looked cheesy. thanks for responding guys I am slowly learning the trade


----------



## Lou

Oh, not the torch!! :/ If the blades are solid silver and they are in good repair and you have a mostly full set, you just made a lot of money. Some one some where will pay a lot of money for those. It's very, very rare that flatware blades are made of silver and that speaks of their age.


----------



## Harold_V

Lou said:


> Oh, not the torch!! :/ If the blades are solid silver and they are in good repair and you have a mostly full set, you just made a lot of money. Some one some where will pay a lot of money for those. It's very, very rare that flatware blades are made of silver and that speaks of their age.


We own a set of Wallace Sir Christopher sterling flatware---including butter knives. They are solid silver. That's common for any quality set of sterling. It's the table knife with a silver blade that would be a rarity. That's not to detract in any way from Lou's comment, however. Some of the silver patterns, including plated flatware, are worth far more as flatware than they are as silver. 

Harold


----------



## nickvc

I don't want to argue with Harold or Lou but with the present spike in the silver prices virtually all silverware is now worth more as scrap than as items with a few exceptions as Harold pointed out. The same has happened to antique gold items such as watch alberts and average quality brooches ,rings and pendants. It's sad but unless the pieces are of high quality and or by a good maker most of them will end up in the melting pot. As Harold and Lou pointed out it's always worth checking before scrapping any items of gold or silver as you never know your luck, small collectables still attract a very high premium over their metal content such as silver pin cushions,wine labels,card cases and vesta cases to name a few.


----------



## Harold_V

nickvc said:


> I don't want to argue with Harold or Lou but with the present spike in the silver prices virtually all silverware is now worth more as scrap than as items


While there may be a lag in time, my experience in the past was that values for collectibles will escalate, reflecting the value of the metal involved, be it gold or silver. The difference is often a much narrower margin, but it's easier to sell as scrap than to find a buyer for a given item, so much does get scrapped. 

In '80, so much silver flatware was scrapped I was speechless, so what you suggest was just as true then as it is now. 

We have three sets in total, two of which came in to be refined. Weighing and settling with refined silver allowed me to keep the two sets, although to this day they are in storage and not being used. Can't bring myself to part with them, it seems. I'm like a crow-----if it's shiny, I like to keep it. :lol: We will put the second best service to use when we move to the house we're building. What better way to enjoy than for every day use? 

Ever eaten off sterling silver flatware? It is unlike all other experiences, especially stainless, which conducts heat poorly. With sterling, you feel the heat or cold from what ever you're eating, right up to the handle, and it takes very little time. 

Harold


----------



## nickvc

Harold thank god for people like you who value things not in just a commercial way...
I'm still the same and try desperately to save items from the melting pot if I can, eventually the items will become more desirable as tastes change and there are less pieces available .
Enjoy your flatware and even better they are a natural bacteria killer 8)


----------



## qst42know

It's like any savvy stock broker might advise, diversify your stash of metals. In a rising market many items may be even money now but quality collectible items hold value when the prices drop. And when they drop they do drop quickly. If you have enough to put some away there are good reasons to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Palladium

I shutter when i think of the treasure that have been lost forever because of it being sold for pgm value. The same thing has happened with other items of non pgm metals through moden history. Just think of the history destroyed during the early american war drives for metals to power in war effort.


----------



## Harold_V

Palladium said:


> Just think of the history destroyed during the early american war drives for metals to power in war effort.


Want an example? Think of the model J Duesenbergs. I'm not suggesting that I know of any particular example, but fewer than 500 of them were built, including the SJ models, with more than half remaining. They are, arguably, the finest automobile to have been built in the US----with a cost of $9,500 for an engine and chassis, sans body, and that's back in the early 30's. You can safely assume that many went to the war effort. Today, an open Duesenberg can fetch millions of dollars. 

Harold


----------



## JoshRecycles

Well, I sold most of the knifes already, just the way the way they were. The ones marked sterling. They were easy to clean up with a little baking soda/salt and tin foil. A little rub down took most tarnish off. I weighed it all and wouldn't settle for anything less than .925 spot price and well I got over spot  not much but the couple that bought them had the same concern, MELTED DOWN! OH GOSH NO! they replied. )
I still have 3 that are the "Solid Silver Metal" they were trashed to begin with some one used them for a putty knife or chisel as they were bent,cracked and looked like a metal splinter in making. 
I just got more nitric and will be testing the quality then refined will be melted down and refined into a nice little bar.
thanks for all the posts you all have truly educated me on this. Precious Metals - not my specialty. Auto Recycling is. 

Not to change the subject but before I forget to pass on some education of my own....If anyone is looking for very nice quality gold computer pins try looking into General Motors ECM's/Computers that control the cars electronic system. I just dismantled 3 and they have by far the heaviest plating I have seen on any computer pin (THICK PLATING) of silver and gold. Alot of the late 90's cars not just GM. I have Ford too.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

JoshRecycles said:


> Not to change the subject but before I forget to pass on some education of my own....If anyone is looking for very nice quality gold computer pins try looking into General Motors ECM's/Computers that control the cars electronic system. I just dismantled 3 and they have by far the heaviest plating I have seen on any computer pin (THICK PLATING) of silver and gold. Alot of the late 90's cars not just GM. I have Ford too.



Can you post a picture of these?


----------



## JoshRecycles

Barren Realms 007 said:


> JoshRecycles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to change the subject but before I forget to pass on some education of my own....If anyone is looking for very nice quality gold computer pins try looking into General Motors ECM's/Computers that control the cars electronic system. I just dismantled 3 and they have by far the heaviest plating I have seen on any computer pin (THICK PLATING) of silver and gold. Alot of the late 90's cars not just GM. I have Ford too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a picture of these?
Click to expand...


I will have to get another ECM with the gold plating. I only 1 GM and 1 Ford ECM and the pins were melted into buttons for electrolysis refining. I usually don't do it this way but wanted to see if they were as heavy plated as I thought. I can post pics of the buttons, they are laced with gold more than the average computer pins and fingers have on them. I have 3 more cars with the same style ECM, just have to wait for the weather to break as its snowing in my neck of the woods then I will post some pics of the pins as well as the entire ECM.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Ok thanks it would be appreciated.


----------

